# Asus P8P67 Deluxe rev.3B and SSD Kingston



## Donzauker (Apr 23, 2011)

I have upgraded my pc... new cpu ( i7 2600k), 8gb Corsair RAM and the Asus P8P67 mobo. 
I had a SSD Kingston 64gb that I used as boot disk. 
When I connected this SSD to P8P67 I open the gates of Hell :-/

- unable to complete Win 7 installation in many cases... Installation simply freezes

- If I success in Windows installation, I get BSOD randomly and I have to reset... after resetting I see that SSD is not listed in BIOS. I have to turn off the pc to see SSD again. 

I switch to an old Caviar and all works flawless. 

If I install SSD to another mobo (intel) I get no problems at all. 

I have tested ALL sata ports and changed every cable. 

There is an incompatibility between P8P67 Asus and Kingston SSD ?


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Perhaps you can check for a BIOS update. It might not be able to use a SSD.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Post the Error Codes you see on the BSOD.


----------



## Donzauker (Apr 23, 2011)

epshatto said:


> Perhaps you can check for a BIOS update. It might not be able to use a SSD.


Already update mobo BIOS with latest available.


----------



## Donzauker (Apr 23, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Post the Error Codes you see on the BSOD.


Impossible, the bsod is too fast to write down anything XD


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Do you have Windows installed right now? Can you get into it? If so, you can disable automatic restarts.

Click Start -> Control Panel -> System -> click Advanced System Settings -> under Startup and Recovery select Settings -> uncheck Automatically Restart 

Or you could press F8 on restart and select the option from the list.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Donzauker said:


> Impossible, the bsod is too fast to write down anything XD


Disable Auto Restart and the BSOD will remain in view.

Bios updates rarely resolve problems unless the update directly addresses the problem(s).


----------



## Donzauker (Apr 23, 2011)

Today I've upgraded PSU, from Corsair 520 to Coolermaster 850... same issue 
I have assigned to all drives a separate power line, now the Windows installation hangs during "Expanding Windows File" step


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the Sata controller set to IDE mode or AHCI mode?


----------



## ssd-tweak (Jun 18, 2010)

wrench may be on to something here.

I have seen several cases of the P8P67 having issues installing the OS in AHCI. If you haven't tried installing in IDE, I suggest you try that (secure erase the SSD first). If that seems to cure the BSOD issue, you can try enabling AHCI via the registry post install.


----------



## Donzauker (Apr 23, 2011)

Well... I've set the controller in AHCI mode but I tried in IDE mode too... in IDE mode Windows installation doesn't start at all !!! It freezes after 10 seconds.

At the moment I put away the SSD and use the Caviar Black 2tb 64mb cache, connected to Intel 6gb sata port... problems still here 

With Caviar, Windows installs flawless but I get another slap in the face: when I try to copy an huge quantity of files (almost 200gb) from an "old" sata HD (connected to Intel 3gb sata port) I get random freeze... cpu usage go to zero, HD activity stops, mouse and keyboard still working (and internet browsing too), after 8-10 seconds the system "wake up", but sometimes I get a reset or a BSOD.

I don't known where search the issue: ram ? cpu ? a voodoo ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are the drives Sata 3 or Sata 2 drives?

Your positive it's a rev B3 board correct?


----------



## Donzauker (Apr 23, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Are the drives Sata 3 or Sata 2 drives?
> 
> Your positive it's a rev B3 board correct?


SSD is a sata 2, Caviar should be sata 3. 
The mobo is a rev B3, no doubt... it's written everywhere.
I have also check using this tip:

http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-...-Is-Affected-by-Intel-s-SATA-Bug-182252.shtml


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think it's a motherboard sata controller issue.


----------



## Donzauker (Apr 23, 2011)

Yesterday I've re-installed Win 7, first I've cleared the CMOS, loaded a fail safe profile, turned off all non essential peripherals (Marvell SATA, USB 3.0 etc), removed the bluray drive (I've put an "old" DVD recorder).
With this configuration I managed to install Windows and patch it without problems.

But...

When I started the copy of 200gb from old SATA HD to new Caviar SATA 3 I get these issues:

1) the SSD turn off -> freeze -> reset -> SDD disappears in bios -> turn off/on pc -> all ok

2) Caviar HD turn off -> copy process crash -> Caviar disappears in Windows -> refresh peripherals -> Caviar wakes up

I notice another strange behaviour... all the system seems "slow" when a copy process is running, this behaviour doesn't happen with old mobo/cpu/ram and the same hard disks.
I try to test HDD speed with CrystalDiskInfo... every time the SSD "crash" :sigh:

RAM should be ok, I've tested it for 5 hours using Memtest86+, no errors.

There's the possibility I've damaged the cpu during the installation ? No problems with temperatures anyway.

I've already purchased another mobo... :sigh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I can't see it being a CPU issue, Fresh install and you installed all the current motherboard drivers correct?


----------



## Donzauker (Apr 23, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> I can't see it being a CPU issue, Fresh install and you installed all the current motherboard drivers correct?


Yep... fresh install and latest drivers from Asus website.
There is a cpu test software like Memtest ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not that I've seen, the drives are controlled by the chipset not the CPU, Prime 95 will test CPU computations.


----------



## Donzauker (Apr 23, 2011)

Prime 95 works good, idem 3DMark11.
I notice problems with USB 3.0 too... :\


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

USB 3, Sata 3 are both chipset functions of the new chipset.


----------



## Donzauker (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok, chipset R.I.P. :\
That's all...


----------

